# Goodbye genie, you're free.



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Truly saddened by the death of my favourite comedian of all time. To this date, his "Live from Broadway" and "Live at the Met Centre" are on my top 5 stand-up shows I have ever heard/seen. He made me laugh until I couldn't breathe and brought tears of joy to my eyes.
I will personally miss his performances, none have been as good in my opinion...
RIP Robin Williams, I hope you have finally found the peace you so desperately needed.



> Man goes to doctor.
> Says he's depressed.
> Says life is harsh and cruel.
> Says he feels all alone in a threatening world.
> ...


RIP Oh Captain, my Captain!


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

+1...........


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

He was my favourite too.
RIP Robin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've been way bummed ever since I heard... Grew up with his comedy and movies.. My first comedy tape was one of his. 

Really shocked at how some people have reacted/posted about his death on a negative and critical way... If anyone should have the right to feel mad or critical are his kids. People have no clue at what it can be like to deal with a mental issue. It's so invisible. 

I felt so bad hearing his daughter has to leave and take a break because people are being jerks..


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ciddian said:


> I've been way bummed ever since I heard... Grew up with his comedy and movies.. My first comedy tape was one of his.
> 
> Really shocked at how some people have reacted/posted about his death on a negative and critical way... If anyone should have the right to feel mad or critical are his kids. People have no clue at what it can be like to deal with a mental issue. It's so invisible.
> 
> I felt so bad hearing his daughter has to leave and take a break because people are being jerks..


Well, some ppl are just a mess in the end and the only way to feel better is to bring other ppl down into the sh*t with them.

I wish I knew him in his real life, but I'll take the one I know






Robin, bernie, red, richard, etc. I'm going to miss them all


----------

